# 36 Mg Liquid



## j_le_grange (28/5/14)

Hi,

I am a newbie at vaping and only currently have a Twisp standard.

But I am looking at the better devices out there.

Could you please advise where can I buy the stronger 36Mg Liquid and what devices will you guys recommend


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

Very few people in the world vape 36mg, like people that smoked 5 packs a day. Why do you want 36mg, for vaping or for DIY?

EDIT: Apparently vaping 36mg is more common than I thought


----------



## Spyker (28/5/14)

I see a Sliver in someone's future!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

It's not me......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

TylerD said:


> It's not me......


ha, must admit I did wonder

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

j_le_grange said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie at vaping and only currently have a Twisp standard.
> 
> ...


Most welcome to the forum. There are actually many vapers that do 36 mg. I started off on 36 mg and vaped that for several months - it got me off the stinkies. Nowadays vapers look at you strangely if you vape over 18 mg - I do not understand that discrimination. Locally 36 mg is almost not obtainable - I used to get from www.eciggies.co.za. Check them out: https://eciggies.co.za/Hell_High_e-Liquidz.
If you import - go to www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com. There you can choose a strength up to 36 mg. Their prices are reasonable and they ship customs friendly.
As to devices - see this post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/help-liquid-in-battery-twisp-clearo.2586/#post-55463.


----------



## j_le_grange (28/5/14)

It's for vaping, I am currently using 18 Mg and it does not feel sufficient. What is silver?


----------



## ShaneW (28/5/14)

https://eciggies.co.za/Hell_High_e-Liquidz

But beware... 36mg will make your balls tingle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (28/5/14)

I started on 24mg... whatever works for you. As long as it keeps the stinkies at bay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

j_le_grange said:


> It's for vaping, I am currently using 18 Mg and it does not feel sufficient. What is silver?


Maybe consider going to 24 mg first. A silver is when you overdose on nicotine. A term originating in this forum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

j_le_grange said:


> It's for vaping, I am currently using 18 Mg and it does not feel sufficient. What is silver?



I started off with 32mg and slowly moved down the 20's to 18mg. A Silver (forum slang) is a term for nicotine overdose, attributed to one of the members here named @Silver.

PS. question already answered


----------



## j_le_grange (28/5/14)

Great thanks.....and which vendor will be able to supply 24Mg ?

Also what device would you advise to use, it seems confusing with all the mods etc.


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

j_le_grange said:


> Great thanks.....and which vendor will be able to supply 24Mg ?
> 
> Also what device would you advise to use, it seems confusing with all the mods etc.


Check out the last link in my post above for devices.
For 24 mg juice, I suggest you check out www.vapourmountian.co.za to see which flavours you might like. Then you contact @Oupa (info@vapourmountain.co.za) and ask him to make you juices in 24 mg. Or PM him here.


----------



## j_le_grange (28/5/14)

thanks so much for your quick responses. Can you please advise on what mods are for ?


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

j_le_grange said:


> thanks so much for your quick responses. Can you please advise on what mods are for ?


Check out this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/e-cig-quick-start-guide.796/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## j_le_grange (28/5/14)

Sry missed it....and thanks again


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

j_le_grange said:


> Sry missed it....and thanks again


No problem. See you flag says you are in Germany?


----------

